# Automatic Instrument For Measuring Water Quality, for fish owners



## TimH (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi

I'm doing some research on a single instrument that would automatically measure aquarium chemical parameters (pH, oxygen etc).

what would people be prepared to pay for:

(a) a simple instrument measuring a couple of chemical parameters (up to 3) and 

(b) a "all singing and dancing one" that would measure about 5-6 diffrent chemical parameters?

Hope you can help


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll bite. An API master test kit measures four different water values and can be purchased for $17.99. If the single instrument was just as accurate as the API test kit (and tested for nitrite, nitrate & ammonia) I'd pay $17. 99. As for the all singing and dancing one...I'd have to know exactly what 5 to 6 water parameters it could accurately test for. HTH


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

so this is going to be in the tank 24/7?


----------



## TimH (Jun 11, 2009)

onefish2fish said:


> so this is going to be in the tank 24/7?


yes


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

for something that will be left in the tank, i personally think their are too many variables of different things that can effect test results...........Your device will have to be relatively cheap, (under $100) for alot of fish keepers to consider............I hope you the greatest success with your endeavors!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i have a pH and temp monitor for my saltwater tank. i know they also have ammonia or nitrate things that suction to the glass for freshwater tanks that ive heard arnt very accurate. 
go for something thats accurate and affordable and you've got yourself a product. my wallets sick of throwing down $30 everytime i want a single salifert test kit.


----------



## doctorb (Jul 28, 2008)

While the API master kit seems to be the standard bearer for value and accuracy, it takes a fair bit of time to do. If there were a product that were as accurate as the API but sat in the tank and at a glance I could know the parameters at any time of the day, that would be worth a fair bit. The conditions I'm most concerned about are pH, Nitrates, GH, and KH. Ammonia, nititres, and chlorine are never and have never been present so I rarely even bother to check anymore. If there were something like a glass tube thermometer floating around all the time and I could pull it out and see all 4 of those values accurately and clearly displayed, I might be willing to pay up to $10 per month of it's useable life (i.e. if it's accurate for 4 months, I wouldn't pay more than $30 or 40 at most, if it lasts a full year, I might pay $100 for it).


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i like the pH and temp probes for my saltwater tank esp because it is hidden in my sump.









however IMO for freshwater i hate things that suction to the side of the glass, like this
Aquarium Water Testing & Water Quality: Mardel LiveMeter pH Monitor & NH3 Ammonia Monitor
are garbage.

there are better test kits like salifert and elos but these are expensive, API is fine IMO because they are cheaper and accurate enough. i use a combo of salifert and api test kits personally.


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

i would pay the same as above 10 per month


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

they have controllers that do some things like temp, and if your tank is to cold it turns your heater on, if its to hot it will turn your fans or chiller on if you have one. you can also get calcium reactors and things like that if you have the money. its not cheap.


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

thats even cooler :-D


onefish2fish said:


> they have controllers that do some things like temp, and if your tank is to cold it turns your heater on, if its to hot it will turn your fans or chiller on if you have one. you can also get calcium reactors and things like that if you have the money. its not cheap.


----------

